# Writing > General Writing >  The Dictatorship of the Poet: Orgies, Cannabilism, Castration

## WolfLarsen

More from the monologue BLOOD & SEMEN
By Wolf Larsen

I kiss you a roar, I wrap you up in the kisses of all the men in the world breathing and chasing all over your body, you and I will make love on top of the dead corpses of the audience, the corpses will all sing us a sweet machete opera as they feel our bodies happily making sunlight on top of them, and as the world feels the happiness of my spermatozoa in your pussy the sun will shine a big electric peace over the earth

I will conquer the world and give it to you, every morning we will bath naked in human blood, we will use the skulls of our enemies as our toilet bowls and we will never use the same toilet bowl twice

You will be the princess of the human race and I will be the Poet-emperor of the world, I will castrate every man that comes within a 100 feet of you and I will use his castrated penis as a pen until the next castrated penis is handed to me on a silver platter. And the men will smile knowing I am using his castrated penis to write poetry

I will let you sit on the faces of the castrated men so that they may feel the wetness of your beautiful poetry melting all over their faces, all the men of the earth will love you, your naked body will delight on the sides of buildings everywhere, pornographic movies of our endless lovemaking will be broadcast across all the television channels 24 hours a day

Our child shall be worshipped as the second coming of christ  the child of the Poet  the One and only true god. And you shall be the princess of the human race, the mother of the son of god. For dinner, we shall eat the tongues of anyone who speaks otherwise

I shall be the father of the earths children. All men will send me their wives with all the happiness that this great privilege bears. You will sit on their faces as the Penis of the god-Poet gives them the ecstasy of immaculate conception. When their wives return home the husbands may taste all the creative literature secreting inside their wives pussies.

The word god slowly dies and is replaced with the greatest word that has ever been spoken: Poet.

Copyright 2006 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## Virgil

Wolf, you have outdone yourself. This gave me a much needed laugh this evening.

----------


## RobinHood3000

You'd think the constant lovemaking would cut into his poetry time.

----------


## genoveva

Are you serious? Your images disgust me. Sorry, not my cup of tea.

----------


## yanni

A castrated penis for a pen?

The penis (=poor, grk) never was a good writing instrument to begin with, its rigidness never lasting long enough to fill the great literary vacuum of empty sculls and other such cavities!. 

May I suggest the stylus (=pole in grk)?

You could then perhaps distinguish yourself stylistically joining the stylites, ancient philosophes known for their lifelong stylus sitting preferance.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> And the men will smile knowing I am using his castrated penis to write poetry


And SleepyWitch will gloat knowing she can do better than that (which isn't saying much, admittedly)

I think _somebody_ is rather obsessed with penises. Do you care for a quick lay Freudian interpretation? 

 :Biggrin:  (hehe, did I lead you up the garden path?)

the poor little willies, literally cut off in the prime of their youth  :Bawling:  what a sad story.
er, won't those people suffocate if the woman sits on their face?
why should the castrated men want to watch porn? somehow I don't think they'll get much of a kick out of it.

hey old Wolf, why don't you stick around to discuss your story? it's not fun arguing with you when you only pop in here to post your stories and don't comment.

----------


## WolfLarsen

For me the piece is about how the rich and powerful rule the world. The rulers of several countries (the U.S., Russia, Israel) act like gods of war with their arsenals of nuclear weapons. There are two million Americans behind prison bars every night ( many of them are being raped). The huge gaps between poverty and the extremely rich - it's all enough to make me sick to my stomach or write extremely disturbing pieces like this. I'll get off my soapbox now. 

Cheers!

Wolf Larsen

----------


## botkin

:Smile:   :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## botkin

:Smile:   :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Logos

Express your opinions but do not call specific posters names, like 'bigots'.

Please let's *not* have this topic degenerate into a flame fest or discussion of current politics (see forum rule #6).

----------


## Virgil

OK Botkin. Perhaps I miss interpreted what you said. I apologize. There is so much anti-americanism (not here at lit net) that I come across I jumped on one particular sentence that I didn't realize was later qualified.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> For me the piece is about how the rich and powerful rule the world. The rulers of several countries (the U.S., Russia, Israel) act like gods of war with their arsenals of nuclear weapons. There are two million Americans behind prison bars every night ( many of them are being raped). The huge gaps between poverty and the extremely rich - it's all enough to make me sick to my stomach or write extremely disturbing pieces like this. I'll get off my soapbox now. 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Wolf Larsen


why do you call it the dictatorship of the poet then? if you were referring to politicians, the title is misleading.

----------


## yanni

Watch your style, Wolf!

----------


## WolfLarsen

What I was trying to say is that the world we live in affects what I write. We are living in times of barbarism. The writing in this piece reflects that barbarism. 

Cheers!

Wolf Larsen

----------


## Adolescent09

Sorry. The imagery is extremely underdeveloped, if developed at all and it seems as if you are mocking society throughout, implicating us all as sadistic pedophiles, who envelop the world with excessive cruely and hatred. "Our child will be worshipped as the second coming of Christ"? This is a blasphemous insult. Your following sentences in that paragraph are ludicrous, and not even in a droll way for they seem entirely misplaced and nonsensical. Oh and..what does poetry have anything to do with piety?

I'm not sure what style of writing your using, whether this entire essay is cynical or whether you are conveying a powerful point through subtlety but I think every aspect of it is abysmal. I would never call anyone's work abysmal; especially someone I don't even know, but this was horrible. I'm very sorry.

----------


## B-Mental

To each their own Ad09, next time don't hold back. Really tell us what you're thinking. BTW, not everyone reads with the same tastes background, intellect, faith, mores, and I applaud Wolf for sharing. While I may not dislike it as much you, I really think that the imagery is graphic (maybe explicit) to the point that it makes you feel something....period. I do like the way that Wolf makes me think when I read and re-read his stuff.

Actually upon reading my post, I must admit I don't dislike this at all. Oops, a double negative.

----------


## WolfLarsen

You know, I consistently try and post some of my tamer pieces on literary boards - and still there are some people - like "09" - that react like I've just taken a sh*t in the middle of their living room.

Others, like B-Mental are more understanding.

If I started writing down what I really wanted to it would cause riots - or worse. So many people are just so uptight.

Yet some of these same people read the newspaper and don't feel shock and outrage at what's going on in the world. The world effects what I write. I guess I'm not supposed to talk about politics - but I don't see how I am supposed to write "normal" things in a "normal" way when there is nothing normal about the country I live in (the U.S.) or any other country I've been to (I've only been to 45 countries so far). There's just mountains of human misery on this planet - and the rich and powerful don't give a damn of course because their lives are great - it's absolutely obscene.

And then people want to tell me that sex and nudity are obscene. They're wrong! It's what the rich and powerful are doing to the world - that's obscene - and that's what this piece is all about. I've tried to avoid specific political issues, because I don't want to make the moderator mad, but...

Oh never mind!

Cheers!

Wolf Larsen

----------


## SleepyWitch

> If I started writing down what I really wanted to it would cause riots - or worse. So many people are just so uptight.
> 
> 
> 
> And then people want to tell me that sex and nudity are obscene. They're wrong! It's what the rich and powerful are doing to the world - that's obscene - and that's what this piece is all about. I've tried to avoid specific political issues, because I don't want to make the moderator mad, but...
> 
> Oh never mind!
> 
> Cheers!
> ...


hey Wolf, well, I for one am not uptight. Actually I agree almost 100% with what you say, in substance. What I don't like is the form you mould your message in because it's nothing more than hollering and yelling.

I don't find sex and nudity obscene at all, but the way you write about them makes them seem very crude and vulgar!!! this only confirms the prejudice of those you call uptight.
your style achieves exactly the opposite effect of what you intended! if you like sex and nudity, why don't you write about them in a way that makes them look aesthetically pleasing?
the way you write about them, sex and nudity appear only as the weapons of phallocentric psychopath dictators or phallocentric violent poets....

----------


## manolia

> Yet some of these same people read the newspaper and don't feel shock and outrage at what's going on in the world. The world effects what I write. I guess I'm not supposed to talk about politics - but I don't see how I am supposed to write "normal" things in a "normal" way when there is nothing normal about the country I live in (the U.S.) or any other country I've been to (I've only been to 45 countries so far). There's just mountains of human misery on this planet - and the rich and powerful don't give a damn of course because their lives are great - it's absolutely obscene..



Other interesting people apart from you have created masterpieces motivated by the things you mention and to the same effect. Remember the film by Pier Paolo Passolini "Salo" which was motivated by the rise and fall of Fascism in Europe. The film uses harsh even brutal images in order to get the message through. I agree with that. "Nowadays sometimes it seems that it is not enough to tap people on the shoulder but you must hit them with a sledgehammer" (movie quote from "seven") although in the movie it is said by a deranged psycho, it seems that this quote has some truth in it.




> If I started writing down what I really wanted to it would cause riots - or worse. So many people are just so uptight.


Oh don't worry about that. If people are not aroused by what they see around them everyday, what they read in newspapers, what they watch on tv..all those wars, hunger, misery and human suffering, they won't be aroused by a piece of literature however repulsing it may be. (And remember that images have more power than words. If all those pictures circulated on the net or broadcasted on tv are not able to cause human indignation..)




> I've tried to avoid specific political issues, because I don't want to make the moderator mad, but....


When coping with these themes it is IMPOSSIBLE to avoid politics. But you where right to respect the rules of the forum.

----------


## WolfLarsen

A poster thinks I present sex as vulgar.

Of course sex is vulgar. That's one of the things that's so great about it - think of other joys - like drinking for instance - so vulgar! Yippee!

Basically, we are mammals and we poop, urinate, and reproduce just like other animals. 

Love, by the way, has a biological foundation. It is merely hormones secreting in the parents' mind so that they stay together, raise their offspring, and raise the next generation. Human love is no different than the same emotions experienced by a gorilla for its mate and offspring.

Cheers!

Wolf Larsen

----------

